# X-y nie startują po aktualizacji BIOS-a

## jan33k

Witam

Problem polegana tym iz po aktualizacji biosa nie sartuja sie x błąd : 

```

(EE) NVIDIA(0): The interrupt for NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0 appears to

(EE) NVIDIA(0):    be edge-triggered.  Please see Chapter 5: Common Problems

(EE) NVIDIA(0):    in the README for additional information.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

----------

## kneczaj

pokaż xorg.conf

----------

## jan33k

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen 0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

ction "Module"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0" Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "NV18 [GeForce 6600]"

EndSection

ection "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display" Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

    #   Modes "1152x864"

    #    Modes "1280x960"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## ender74

Może pomieszaj trochę innymi kartami w slotach.

----------

## jan33k

tzn ??   :Question: 

----------

## misiOr

zgaduje - inne numery przerwan po aktualizacji (?)

przemerguj server xorga i sterownik karty graficznej?

----------

## jan33k

hmm to zrobilem zanim z problemem zgłosiłem sie tutaj !

----------

## ender74

 *jan33k wrote:*   

> tzn ??  

 

Wyciągnij inne karty ze slotów.

Wyciągnij inne karty ze slotów i przełóż je w inne sloty.

----------

## pawels

Jeśli tego nie zrobiłeś to pogrzeb w ustawieniach biosu

----------

